# Dressing the tyres for snow...



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

There is a bewildering array of stuff to stop the grand slide...
Chains, of course
Socks
Rope lashing
Plastic strips
and now Liquid Snow Chains.

Which is the best in use?
Which are legal where?
Which are easiest or cheapest to use?

Anyone tried a selection?

Patrick


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

And not forgetting winter tyres ( or all season tyres )



When going gets though Snow chains on driving wheels When it gets really really really bad going down alpine passes I would want them on my rwd on the front as well to aid steering / braking (but never experienced this thankfully )

For fresh or soft snow with NO ice the socks are brilliant but no substitue for chains when there is rough sharp ice on the road as this will cut the socks to ribbons




Best probably winter tyres as most of the time they are sufficient


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We're retired, we stay home like they advise


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

trek said:


> And not forgetting winter tyres ( or all season tyres )
> ...
> Best probably winter tyres as most of the time they are sufficient


Thanks Trek.
I was ignoring winter tyres as they don't appear to satisfy the high altitude police AFAIK

Have you tried the liquid stuff?

Patrick


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Sorry but a bit slow tonight but why wont the police be happy with winter tyres at altitude ?



I wouldnt waste my money or time trying anything other than chains or socks Both proven in my mind 

though i was sceptical at first with socks until i tried them in anger on 8 inches of fresh snow , they were amazing and so easy to put on /take off


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Snow CHAINS are required in the ALPS AFAIK, snow sox MAY be acceptable but not on some roads, winter tyres are OBLIGATORY in Germany (from October to April I think but happy to be corrected).

I believe that all year tyres are acceptable but the requirement for snow chains still exists.

If I was going to mountains when there was ANY possibility of snow or ice, then chains would part of the kit, sox cannot stand the wear if there are gas in the snow...... and single use for sox would be VERY expensive, whereas chains need to be put on and taken off as required - so do check that they will fit and that you can do it when the wheels are partly deep in snow......

Dave


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

We always travel to the alps in winter.
1. Winter tyres. Essential, cope with most situations. We actually have 2 sets of wheels which we change over every year. If you are going to do this every year then it saves a lot of hassle. 
2. Snow socks. Far better than chains in fresh snow. Easy to use and relatively cheap.
3. Snow chains. Only for when its icy, not necessary otherwise and you will damage them. But buy the best, cheap and nasty will snap easily.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Double check your manual before buying snow chains..


For example, you cannot fit chains on some FWD Ford Transits with 215/75/16 tyres as they will foul the suspension struts. 


The only options is to fit narrower tyres before using conventional chains or fit something like Spikes Spyders that don't wrap around the suspension side of the tyre.


Pete


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm with Kev & Liz

If its cold I shall be staying nice and warm tucked up at home!!

Never seen the "pleasure" to be had by hurtling down a hill with a couple of planks strapped onto my feet on cold and wet white stuff, whilst others who are less in control do likewise in close proximity, and running a serious risk of damaging some (vital) body parts (Mine NOT the MH, or in my case caravan)

THE best place for ice is in my Gin and Tonic or Single Malt whilst looking at all those silly b****ers on Snow Sunday on the telly. 
Horses for courses I 'spose

Andy

As for the OP's question that appears to have been comprehensibly answered by other "Plank on the feet" aficionados


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Mrplodd said:


> As for the OP's question that appears to have been comprehensibly answered by other "Plank on the feet" aficionados


Well nearly...
Seems buying the best is good economics be they socks or chains but nobody has much to say about the liquids but I am getting the message that it might be useful for getting going when the pfaff of fitting the chains or socks is not worth it.

Chains seem best favoured by the mountain addicts but those who pop on and off the slippy stuff like the socks better.

As for Winter tyres - if you must drive in snow; almost essential but much better not to change the tyres and stay in front of the fire till Spring!

Thanks folks
Patrick


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I must have seen dozens of snow chain sets for sale at all boot sales here. They can't get €5 for them. 
No snow in Normandy but surely people travel in winter. I ended up dumping two sets in the recycling. Both given to me I hasten to add.

Ray.


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Patrick_Phillips said:


> Well nearly...
> Seems buying the best is good economics be they socks or chains but nobody has much to say about the liquids but I am getting the message that it might be useful for getting going when the pfaff of fitting the chains or socks is not worth it.
> 
> Chains seem best favoured by the mountain addicts but those who pop on and off the slippy stuff like the socks better.
> ...


I have never come across the liquids and we live in the mountains. There is probably a reason for that !
Chains will satisfy any laws in any country. You just need to carry them with you. Investing in a good set of chains is a good thing.
For ease of use ( eg just getting out of a car park) then socks are great. They are super easy to put on and pull off in a second. Again, a correct fitting set for your vehicle will serve you well. We have proper truck ones which have been well used and still going strong 4 years on.
We have never put chains on van. Never needed to. Winter tyres and socks have always been sufficient. You would be amazed how good winter tyres are. Difference is huge.
After 10 years living in Andorra we have come to know our snow and ice well.
Tyres and socks are enough. But take chains for legalities and just in case.

We have almost a metre of snow here and lifts open on Saturday.
For those non sliders who just dont get it.....you are missing out on one of lifes great pleasures :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

What is the liquid stuff anyway?


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

salomon said:


> I have never come across the liquids and we live in the mountains. There is probably a reason for that !
> Chains will satisfy any laws in any country. You just need to carry them with you. Investing in a good set of chains is a good thing.
> For ease of use ( eg just getting out of a car park) then socks are great. They are super easy to put on and pull off in a second. Again, a correct fitting set for your vehicle will serve you well. We have proper truck ones which have been well used and still going strong 4 years on.
> We have never put chains on van. Never needed to. Winter tyres and socks have always been sufficient. You would be amazed how good winter tyres are. Difference is huge.
> ...


you really can go off some people very quickly....:grin2:

enjoy the weekend skiing. :crying:


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> What is the liquid stuff anyway?


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Liquid-Spray-Chain-Winter-400ml/dp/B00OJ6HEDC


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

By the way : Winter tyres are not just for snow and ice conditions they are also very good in the wet especially below 7degrees C

And possibly better on slippery grass camp sites than standard tyres


There are some new all season tyres on the market Michelin CrossClimate and Nokian Weatherproof that look promising


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> What is the liquid stuff anyway?


This'll do ya! But not guaranteed anti-slip!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If you are "Dressing the tyres for snow" then you are going to need a decent set of wellies and some thermal underwear for them :grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:

Andy


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

We're off to Alsace and Germany this Christmas. I've got socks and chains. I have even practised putting them on. As we never know where we're heading I thought it was prudent. However, I suspect we won't use either ! I'm more worried about the 12v Christmas tree .


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Liquid Spray*



Patrick_Phillips said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Liquid-Spray-Chain-Winter-400ml/dp/B00OJ6HEDC


Be very careful where you store it. My father had this in his car and mistook it for de-icer.

Took him about three days to clear the windscreen and by that time, the snow had melted.:laugh:

I think Holts used to make it as well. By the way, it was about 30 years ago.

Cheers,
Alan


----------

